#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос про открытие центра в Москве.

## К. Дордже

Здравствуйте.

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом открытия буддийского центра в Москве. 
Меня интересует юридическая сторона.  Какова предпочтительная форма организации, какие могут быть подводные камни.
Заранее спасибо, всех благ!

----------

Konchog Sherab (28.04.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.04.2009)

----------


## Inbongo

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом открытия буддийского центра в Москве. 
> Меня интересует юридическая сторона.  Какова предпочтительная форма организации, какие могут быть подводные камни.
> Заранее спасибо, всех благ!



Вам необходимо зарегистрировать "Автономную Некомерческую Организацию" (АНО) - это форма юридического лица. Процедура регистрации стандартная и ничем не отличается от регистрации "ООО". Можете регистрировать самостоятельно или обратиться в любую консалтинговую компанию, стоимость услуг примерно 15-20 тысяч (точно не знаю, давно не интересовался).
Это полноценное юр.лицо, целью деятельности которого не является извлечение персональной прибыли, при этом вы спокойно можете вести коммерческую деятельность (понятно, что не ларьки с пивом) например издавать книги, проводить семинары и т.д. Просто вся полученная прибыль должна использоваться для развития организации или например на организацию социальных проектов и т.д.
Не рекомендую в перечне видов деятельности компании указывать религиозную деятельность, в дальнейшем могут и обязательно возникнут проблемы с приглашением иностранных граждан от Вашей организации, Вы сразу попадаете под спецотдел, как правило указывают  - развитие культурных отношений или подобную деятельность. 
После того как Вы получите все регистрационные документы, сразу рекомендую поставить организацию на учёт в УФМС, процедура простая. После этого Вы получаете мидовскую карточку и имеете полное право приглашать кого угодно (иностранных граждан) от имени Вашей организации, в противном случае сделать Вы этого не сможете. Исходя из личного опыта ( у меня тоже "АНО") и новой ситуации с приглашениями граждан из Индии или Непала могу сказать, что приглашать от своей организации, а не от сторонней компании (пользоваться услугами) сейчас намного целесообразней, шансы на положительное решение о выдаче визы со стороны российского посольства значительно выше, хотя там тоже много подводных камней, но это уже совсем другая история....)))
Ещё добавлю, что как правило все указывают очень альтернативное наименование организации (обязательно укажите при регистрации наименование организации как на русском языке так и английскую транслитерацию) например "Культурный фонд Васи Пупкина", а позицианировать можете себя как угодно.
Будут вопросы, задавайте))) чем смогу...


Скорейшего всем освобождения)))

----------

Dondhup (05.05.2009), Garb (21.11.2009), Ho Shim (28.04.2009), Konchog Sherab (28.04.2009), Артем Тараненко (12.12.2009), Илия (29.04.2009), К. Дордже (28.04.2009), Марица (28.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (29.04.2009), Этэйла (29.04.2009)

----------


## К. Дордже

*Inbongo,*
Большое спасибо Вам за ответ. 
Расскажите подробнее, если не трудно, про приглашения от организации. Некоторые советуют вообще не связываться  и приглашать учителей частным образом.

А бухгалтерию и налоги вам ведет фирма?

----------


## Этэйла

Inbongo скоко умных мыслее написали, приятно удивлена...

----------


## Inbongo

> *Inbongo,*
> Большое спасибо Вам за ответ. 
> Расскажите подробнее, если не трудно, про приглашения от организации. Некоторые советуют вообще не связываться  и приглашать учителей частным образом.
> 
> А бухгалтерию и налоги вам ведет фирма?


С удовольствием отвечу на ваши вопросы. Конкретезируйте их немного. Можно по пунктам)))

----------


## К. Дордже

Хорошо, попробую.
Итак.

1. Вы писали про подводные камни при выдаче виз со стороны российского посольства и про новую ситуацию с приглашениями граждан Непала и Индии.
Не могли бы вы вкратце об этом рассказать?

2. Интересует, кто ведет вам бухгалтерский учет и налоги. Справляетесь сами или нанимаете фирму?

3. Не могли бы вы прислать мне в ЛС Устав АНО, Хотим так все сделать, чтобы можно было принимать решения, даже если некоторые из соучредителей отсутствуют. Ну знаете, как бывает: как уедут в Индию-Непал на полгода, ищи потом по монастырям. )))

Большое вам спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Inbongo

> Хорошо, попробую.
> Итак.
> 
> 1. Вы писали про подводные камни при выдаче виз со стороны российского посольства и про новую ситуацию с приглашениями граждан Непала и Индии.
> Не могли бы вы вкратце об этом рассказать?
> 
> 2. Интересует, кто ведет вам бухгалтерский учет и налоги. Справляетесь сами или нанимаете фирму?
> 
> 3. Не могли бы вы прислать мне в ЛС Устав АНО, Хотим так все сделать, чтобы можно было принимать решения, даже если некоторые из соучредителей отсутствуют. Ну знаете, как бывает: как уедут в Индию-Непал на полгода, ищи потом по монастырям. )))
> ...


          1. "Подводные камни заключаются в общем усложнении ситуации с выдачей визы. Для примера, раньше мы оформляли приглашение на 6 месяцев, даже не морочились сами, а просто пользовались услугами содействующих компаний и все было здорово. Приглашали граждан и из Индии и из Непала. При этом им давали коммерческую визу на 6 месяцев!!! Требовали стандартный перечень документов и всё.
С недавних пор для граждан Непала возможность получить въезд на 6 месяцев практически равен нулю, если я, конечно, не ошибаюсь, то теперь дают визу не более чем на 3 месяца. Для иностранных граждан из Индии всё немного проще, но опять, же требуют программу мероприятия на весь срок пребывания в РФ, сопроводительные письма, действительно звонят по указанным телефонам и проверяют, проверяют, проверяют... уверенности в конечном результате все равно нет. Приглашение-то оформят, но виза теперь под большим вопросом. Надо понимать, что речь идёт о трехмесячных и полугодовых визах. Для меньших сроков думаю всё проще.
Мы сейчас занимаемся приглашением для непальца на три месяца, мой товарищ сейчас в Катманду так ему в посольстве так прямо и сказали, мол, вот наши требования, но даже если вы их выполните, то мы всё равно не гарантируем, что дадим визу. Всё зависит, пройдёт ваш человек (непалец) собеседование или нет!!!! Думайте сами, раньше было проще.
Потом опять не стоит забывать, что для нас тоже теперь всё сложнее. Раньше можно было купить билет т/о с обратной датой выезда через 6 месяцев, справка на СПИД, анкета, стоимость сбора и всё - живи полгода в Индии, теперь ещё надо выписку из банка о том, что у тебя есть 100000 рублей! Тогда вроде дают. А ели девушка, да ещё не замужем... то и три месяца могут не дать. Ситуация везде сейчас такая.

          2. Бухгалтерию у нас ведёт бухгалтер)))))
А если серьёзно, то там ничего сложного нет и на первых порах вам уж точно абсолютно не нужны никакие услуги от компаний. Я думаю, что первый год Вы все равно на нулевом балансе сидеть будете или движения по бухгалтерии будут минимальные. Рекомендую на первое время найти знакомого бухгалтера и либо за шоколадку, либо за минимальные деньги она будет Вам составлять четыре раза в год квартальный отчёт и один раз декларацию о доходах. И естественно всячески Вас консультировать, как Вам всё правильно сделать (они это любят, что бы потом за Вами не разруливать все)))). Если такого человека нет, то закрыть квартал стоит 100 бакинских итого 400 в год. Можно все движения наводить самостоятельно, в налоговую съездить в очереди постоять и т.д. чтобы максимально не напрягать своего бухгалтера за шоколадку. Я вот сегодня два часа в налоговой проторчал и наконец то получил эту, чтоб ей... выписку из ЕГРЮЛ)))) Смотрите сами.

          3. Копию устава не пришлю, у меня нет его в электронном виде, да и в печатном под рукой тоже нет. Единственное скажу, что они все как правило, типовые и если Вы будете оформляться с помощью сторонней компании, то они всё сделают самостоятельно это входит в их обязанности. У нас такой проблемы не было, из опыта с другой компанией скажу, что мы прописывали то ли дополнение к уставу, то ли приложение где было сказано, что раз в год все учредители должны собираться и проводить заседание, в случае отсутствия кого то решение принимается без него... я точно не помню, Вам лучше с юристами поговорить. Точно, что проблемы в этом нет и всё решаемо.

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.12.2009), К. Дордже (05.05.2009)

----------


## К. Дордже

Открыли Центр.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

Inbongo:

был ли опыт приглашения в РФ через Вашу организацию тибетских беженцев, живущих в Индии (желтая книжка)?

----------


## Yagmort

> ...Не рекомендую в перечне видов деятельности компании указывать религиозную деятельность, в дальнейшем могут и обязательно возникнут проблемы с приглашением иностранных граждан от Вашей организации, Вы сразу попадаете под спецотдел...
> ...После этого Вы получаете мидовскую карточку и имеете полное право приглашать кого угодно (иностранных граждан) от имени Вашей организации, в противном случае сделать Вы этого не сможете. Исходя из личного опыта ( у меня тоже "АНО") и новой ситуации с приглашениями граждан из Индии или Непала могу сказать, что приглашать от своей организации, а не от сторонней компании (пользоваться услугами) сейчас намного целесообразней, шансы на положительное решение о выдаче визы со стороны российского посольства значительно выше, хотя там тоже много подводных камней, но это уже совсем другая история......


тема старая, так что вопрос адресуется не только Inbongo.
какие существуют проблемы с приглашением тибетских духовных лиц в зависимости от формы организации буддистского центра: мро или ано?
не мог бы кто-нибудь сравнить недостатки и преимущества этих двух видов юр лиц?

----------

